# Sweetie Pie!!



## 10cats2dogs

Many of you, have been wondering, when it would happen!
Thanks to high temps, and horrible cheat grass...
Sweetie Pie has been brought inside!!
She is scheduled for shots tomorrow, and another worming!
Wish us all luck, as I start doing the intros!
I truly hope she's not the last straw on the camels back!
Will have pics soon!
Sharon


----------



## evince

Yay!!! Happy to hear Sweetie has finally been brought into your home. Can't wait to see photos  hope she does well at the vet too Sharon


----------



## jking

That is awesome Sharon! Looking forward to photos


----------



## NebraskaCat

Welcome to a wonderful home, Sweetie Pie.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yeah! Yippee! Woohoo! Welcome to the Clowder Sweetie Pie!
Be nice to the 10 cats and 2 dogs and you will have a permanent home with a mommy and daddy.
Now for a happy dance!


----------



## Straysmommy

God bless you, Sharon. Looking forward to updates and photos.


----------



## KsKatt

:wiggle:thumb:kittyturn:love2:heart
There, does that let you know how I feel?

I bet we are all choking back "I told you so!"


----------



## DebS

Oh how awesome! I'll say a prayer that she does well at the vet.


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh yay! \\(^o^)//

Hoping things go well at the vet as well as the intros to your clowder, Sharon!

So should we be putting in our inputs to what your new username should be, at least for fun? :lol:


----------



## bluemilk

Aw Reet!!!!!!!!!  Sweetie Pie is clowderized! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Jenny bf

Ooh we have fingers and paws crossed that the vet trip goes well and the rest of the fur clan accept her into their troop.
Good luck Sweetie Pie


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Vet check went well! 
Sweetie Pie got her FVRCP and Rabies shot today, also another worming, since she has been running around outside! 
She's taking it easy in a spare bedroom, got the baby gates set up, so she and my other cats can observe each other, if they want!
I'll try and get some pics later!


----------



## DebS

Yippee! Glad to hear the vet check went well.


----------



## cat owner again

Hi hope sweetie pie holds up to her name with your family. I guess we can leave your name the same to avoid confusion......


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Here she is, in her New Air Conditioned Room! No more Cheat grass either!


----------



## jking

Awww, she looks very comfortable Sharon! What a pretty girl she is!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yeah! Successful day 1. How are the other kitties doing with her?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

YAYYYY Sweetie Pie! She looks like a little princess in her air-conditioned room!  Sharon, you are an angel for taking her in. Jokes aside with the name, your cats clearly receive incredible care and have an amazing owner - Sweetie Pie is so lucky to have a forever home with you! :jump


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Carrie, my cats are curious about her, some have taken turns to lay by the gate to quietly observe, she observes back!!
No hissing from anyone, so far!
Each introduction is different, as far as time lines go, so I'll just take it at her pace, and theirs!


----------



## TabbCatt

I'm glad to hear Sweetie Pie and your resident cats are doing ok so far with her. Sweetie Pie looks pretty relaxed, too. Hoping all the good vibes continue.


----------



## DebS

Sweetie Pie sure is fortunate to have found her way into your home. I'm glad the cautious introductions are going well.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Doing a happy cat dance for a great first day introductions.....hoping it continues so they all love (ok, like) each other!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I've learned to Not Force anything with Cat Intro's!
Once Sweetie Pie starts getting curious enough to come over to the gate, when one of mine is there, and start playing Patty Paws with them, then I'll know we're on the right track!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Just as a matter of curiosity as I've never introduced cats in my home, only the shelter... how do you get in the room with the gates? Is there a separate entrance? Do you have to take them down every time? If you do take them down, does anyone rush the door? Is there a separate door outside the gate so you can keep the other cats out while you go in to SP's room?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Jeff!
The white lattice looking gate swings out of the way! Since I have a 'cut out' in it, for normal use, I have to put a baby gate across there, and there's two more baby gates, stacked.
I swing open the one gate, leave the one right behind it, and remove the one baby gate, that's about shoulder height, I just step ovet the low one!
And yes, the bedroom door is still there, so I can close off the room completely, if I need to!
I don't normally have door dashers/crashers, to worry about!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt

I like your set up Sharon! Maybe I should head for a trip down south and visit you and your new gal since Chez Marcia's is so far out for me to drive out to! I could learn to do the kitty shuffle personally with you and your clowder in no time!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Sweetie Pie has been in 'her' safe room since June 26th, and she is now, finally laying by the gate, where there has been, some nose sniffing, with some of my other cats! No hissing or growling! 
I'm still waiting to see games of 'Patty Paws' happening, once that starts happening, we'll be on our way, to another, hopefully, happy assimilation into the clowder!


----------



## TabbCatt

Aww, look at her sweet face! I wanna play patty paws with her! 

Out of curiousity, are there usually the same few cats out of your clowder that ventures out to befriend your addition or do they take all turns sniffing, etc?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Great question TC!
I do seem to have a 'welcoming' crew!
Mr. Jazz always seems to be the first, to offer a friendly 'Hi!' Followed by Precious, and Peaches! 
Banjo has been quite intrigued by Sweetie Pie, and will lay by the gate!
And Pretty Girl (originally, Midnight) is very interested!
The rest, have been checking her out, but not really paying to much attention to her being here!


----------



## DebS

I'm glad she is making progress!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yeah! Have to love reading about progress! Soon Sweetie Pie will be plopped on your lap (if she can find room) enjoying pet-pets and scritches,


----------



## evince

Aww, look at her wee face!  Your kitties sound really welcoming, I'm sure Sweetie Pie will fit right in!


----------



## bluemilk

They do seem welcoming! Did Sweetie get along good with the other outside cats?


----------



## cat owner again

That room sure looks comfy.


----------



## TabbCatt

I know, I want to go in there and sleep with ms sweetie pie! And then meet the rest of the clowder when they come by for a visit. 

Having 11 cats must mean a TON of fur shedding, though.


----------



## Jenny bf

So happy to hear things are progressing with Sweetie Pie. Looking forward to the post saying patty paws are under way


----------



## KittyWell

Yay!!!! Exciting times! Keep us posted!


----------



## KsKatt

That couch looks sooo comfy. Can I come over and keep Sweetie Pie company?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! That's actually my Guest room...when it isn't being used as a 'Safe' room for kitties! 
And Yes Sue, that is one very comfy futon couch!
I'm sure Sweetie Pie would be snuggled up to you in no time!
S.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY!! 'Patty Paws' has finally started thru the gate! It won't be long now!


----------



## TabbCatt

Oohh! I love good news like these, lol. I can't wait to see Sweetie Pie be part of your clan soon! 

Congratulations, Sweetie Pie! Your rank has gone up from "Sanctuary Kitty" to "Patty Paws"! 

So what's next, Sharon?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi TC!,
I'm still deciding that! It's Very Important this intro goes well...
I would rather take it slower, than try and speed it up!
It doesn't matter if you're introducing one cat to another, or multiple cats...the slower, the better, because it does change the dynamics of the status quo! 
One step at a time, but I'm pleased, with what I'm seeing so far!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh no, I was just thinking of what the next step will be called so I can think of another rank, lol.

Not trying to rush the intros for you or Sweetie Pie of course!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! TC!!
Hmmmm...Next Level...'Snoopy Kitty'!


----------



## spirite

Gah, I missed this entire thread!! She's soooooo cute.  There's no way you could have said no to that face. 

So glad that the intro is going so well! Is she interested in getting out of the room yet?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Spirite, 
I think there's a couple of kitties, planning her 'Jailbreak'... 
S.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Well, now that I'll have some 'forced' time off...
It's a Purr-fect time to start letting Sweetie Pie out, to explore the rest of the house!
There's been lots of patty-paws thru the gate, no hissing of growling from anyone, so I think we're good to go!

Keep your Paws Crossed for us!


----------



## DebS

My paws are crossed!


----------



## Jenny bf

All crossed here. Go sweetie pie and the rest of the fur clan.


----------



## KsKatt

Any chance for a video?


----------



## grey_grimalkin

Hope things go well! Excited to see pictures! =^.^=


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yeah! Paws are crossed!


----------



## spirite

I'm so excited to hear how things are going! Update, please...


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Spirite! 
It's so funny! Sweetie Pie has poked her head out of her safe room a few times...then she dashes right back in again! 
Some of my other's have gone in to say Hi, and Charlie was even inviting her for a game of chase!
I think once everything quiets down for the night, she'll be out to explore a bit!
Silly furkids!


----------



## spirite

Aw, so cute!!! She's just playing hard to get.  

Yep, I bet she'll be out running around with the others in no time.  She's probably just dying to get out there and explore. Somehow, I doubt she'll be doing her exploring solo, though!


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh, so how went the night? Any new progress with SP?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Good morning TC!
She did come out last night to explore a little bit, no hissing from the residents, but she was hissing a bit...even at the same kitties, she was playing patty-paws with thru the gate!
She was back in her safe room this morning, under the futon!
She did come right out, when I went in to check on her!
She was 'prrrrtttting', and talking to me, and of course wanted breakfast!
S.


----------



## TabbCatt

Aww, maybe a bit overwhelmed by your clowder? Lol. So many kitties, after all. 

Glad to hear she's feeling happy again after seeing you and getting her food though. Can't wait to hear more of SP's nightly ventures. :mrgreen: Your way of introductions makes it somehow seem more fun, lol.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Aww... that's good that the resident kitties didn't hiss! I bet it was a big jump for Sweetie Pie, going from having her safe barrier to being in the wide open. My Ellie is the same way, she loves having her "safe barrier" (like from the outdoors) to look out all day, but when the door's open she wants nothing to do with it! LOL unless she's in her stroller, of course, which is also her little safe barrier from the scary things outside.

I'm sure it'll just take baby steps, but I bet Sweetie Pie will be coming around in no time! She seems to 100% live up to her name!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh Yeah! Sweetie Pie is out and about! She's exploring big time now! I'll try and get some pictures soon!
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Yeah for Sweetie Pie.....she is now part of the Clowder! Adopted you all into her family!


----------



## spirite

Ok we'll keep harassing you til we get some pics!


----------

